# Dec. 1st Surgery... Getting nervous!



## Alicia123

Well, it has arrived (tomorrow). Here goes nothing. Crossing fingers it's all benign. I feel good about my decision.

Any items I should have on hand for my down time? My husband is going to rent movies for Friday (I hope I am home to watch).

If I could ask for a few prayers please. I am hoping for a quick in and out procedure. Thanks for holding my "hand" though this journey. hugs3

Thanks,

Alicia

Anyone else having surgery soon?


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck!!! You'll do great, I know it!  I don't pray, but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for a quick and easy procedure.

I was amazed at how...well, "cognitively-impaired" I felt for a few days after surgery. Therefore, I think kids movies would be most appropriate!

Get insulated cups with straws, jello/pudding/soft foods, and v-neck shirts (preferably ones with a zipper or buttons so you don't have to put anything over your head).


----------



## Alicia123

Joplin,

Thanks so much. I didn't even thing about clothing. lol

Soft foods...check
Straws (great idea).....check
Insulated cups.....check
Plenty of movies (kids too).....check
Button down/zipper tops......working on it! 
Soft ice packs......check

How long will I be eating soft foods?
How long should I expect pain/swelling (if any)?

I am so glad it's finally here!


----------



## joplin1975

You know, the soft food thing was so...weird for me. I really had very little pain (mostly a burning sensation across the incision, but it wasn't "deep" and was well managed by regular doses of advil) and outside of maybe a day or two of *very* slight swelling, my neck was more or less the same size through out the experience.

What I had issues with was a strange "stretch-i-ness" feeling when I swallowed. It didn't hurt, really...it just felt weird and somewhat uncomfortable. It made swallowing semi-unpleasant if I took too large of a bite. I had my surgery on Monday and ate soft foods Monday through Friday morning. Friday afternoon I tried eating a panini that was cut up in teeny pieces. It went down fine, but Saturday, I woke up with that "stretched" feeling and went back to soft foods for another day or so and then slowly weaned my way back to regular foods. Again, no pain, but just a weird feeling that made my eyes twtich ('cuz I'm a total wimp!).


----------



## Alicia123

Your response sounds like what the Doctor told me to expect.

He said to expect the surgery to take about 2 hours. This is partly due to the testing that needs to be done before they suture me up. The incision (if there arent' any complications) would be under two inches. He also said some people feel like there's a lump in the back of the throat when swallowing and that it could last several months. Lovely!

I'm sure each person is different. 

Thx.


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Well, it has arrived (tomorrow). Here goes nothing. Crossing fingers it's all benign. I feel good about my decision.
> 
> Any items I should have on hand for my down time? My husband is going to rent movies for Friday (I hope I am home to watch).
> 
> If I could ask for a few prayers please. I am hoping for a quick in and out procedure. Thanks for holding my "hand" though this journey. hugs3
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alicia
> 
> Anyone else having surgery soon?


Hi there sweet lady!!! You can count 100% on my prayers and I am going to pray for the surgeon and all in the OR.

You are going to be fine. You are the best and if we could all be there to hold your hand in person, I know we would.










Thank you for the "reminder" as it does get hectic around here. LOL!


----------



## sonnyjane

Good luck! I had my surgery 10 days ago. I would say that I was eating "normal" food on about day 3. I had a bad reaction to my anesthesia so it took a while to get my appetite back, but I've already gained back everything I lost (I lost 8 pounds those first three days due to dehydration and not eating), but last night I killed an entire medium pizza from Domino's (my husband only ate half of his lol!) so I'd say I'm back to normal 

I found that I actually really enjoyed warm liquids as opposed to cold. I still had some pain in my chest from the breathing tube and icy liquids agitated that while hot tea tended to soothe it.


----------



## webster2

I will say some prayers for you, for sure! It will be over with soon. I didn't have any trouble eating after at all...had crackers & cheese in the recovery room...French toast in the morning. I drank a lot of of ice water. I still prefer a V neck top. My scar is very sensitive. My concentration just after surgery was not great, kids movies are a great suggestion. Best wishes to you!


----------



## CLRRN

Good thoughts and lots of prayers heading your way!! Great advice and feedback given and I'm right there with everyone else.

New appreciation for V-necks and straws!

Hang in there and keep us posted.

Best wishes....


----------



## thornvhu

Definitely will send up prayers for you tom. What time is your surgery?
V-necks still wearing them and it's been almost 6 weeks. My incision only hurts if fabric rubs on it, learned this after I wore a turtle neck to work ouchy is all I can say.

The waiting to have surgery was sooooo hard for me. I'm happy you are almost there. I wanted coffee on the way home, but kept falling asleep. I was in a sleep coma (lol) from the anesthesia so that did not happen. I sipped on Ginger ale to take pain meds with the first few hours, then coffee for dinner and ate soft foods probably for a day.

I felt really good, but got tired very easy the first couple days. So I took meds and slept ALOT. Praying all goes well BLESSINGS to you


----------



## thornvhu

Definitely will send up prayers for you tom. What time is your surgery?
V-necks still wearing them and it's been almost 6 weeks. My incision only hurts if fabric rubs on it, learned this after I wore a turtle neck to work ouchy is all I can say.

The waiting to have surgery was sooooo hard for me. I'm happy you are almost there. I wanted coffee on the way home, but kept falling asleep. I was in a sleep coma (lol) from the anesthesia so that did not happen. I sipped on Ginger ale to take pain meds with the first few hours, then coffee for dinner and ate soft foods probably for a day.

I felt really good, but got tired very easy the first couple days. So I took meds and slept ALOT. Praying all goes well BLESSINGS to you


----------



## Alicia123

Thank you. 
Unfortunately my surgery isn't until 11:30am. Check in at 10:45am. I wish it was first thing in the morning.

I will definately get a few V necks.

I'm hoping I get to go home same day. Why would I need to stay over night? Did anyone have to stay?

I really appreciate you sharing your stories.

Thx.


----------



## webster2

I think most have stayed overnight. I guess just to be monitored. It is not so bad. Hope all goes very very well!


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Thank you.
> Unfortunately my surgery isn't until 11:30am. Check in at 10:45am. I wish it was first thing in the morning.
> 
> I will definately get a few V necks.
> 
> I'm hoping I get to go home same day. Why would I need to stay over night? Did anyone have to stay?
> 
> I really appreciate you sharing your stories.
> 
> Thx.


Are you having a total? Partial? From what I understand, anyone having a total thyroidectomy must stay in the hospital overnight. Many partials must stay overnight as well. They monitored my calcium levels via blood draws every six hours - that's one of the main concerns they have and a reason they have you stay overnight, as the surgery commonly affects calcium output in your body temporarily.


----------



## Octavia

Alicia123 said:


> I'm hoping I get to go home same day. Why would I need to stay over night? Did anyone have to stay?
> 
> I really appreciate you sharing your stories.
> 
> Thx.


I had two surgeries (a partial, then completion thyroidectomy - took one half, then the other), and I stayed overnight for both. There was no way in heck I could have gone home the day of the first surgery - I had awful, awful nasuea, and got sick EVERY time I got out of bed. That didn't feel too good. For my second surgery, I felt much better (because they did something different with the anesthesia, since I was so sick the first time), and if they had sent me home that day, I would have been fine.

If you are at all prone to motion sickness, be sure to tell them on the day of your surgery (if you haven't already) so they can "treat" you differently.


----------



## Alicia123

Wow. Perhaps I will be staying overnight. The Dr. said we will wait and see. Definately partial, maybe total. They won't know until they peek.

Either way, he says I must have a drain.....not looking forward to that!!!!!

Yuck.


----------



## thornvhu

They told me I had to stay overnight and I was prepared for the night, but got to go home. Praise the lord! My surgery was scheduled for 12:30, actually happened at 2:00. Took 2.5 hours, removed the right lobe. I was being wheeled out and on the way home at 5:30. My only advice is, if you are prone to nausea be sure to tell the anethesiologist.
They gave me a shot for nausea, I was throwing up from a migraine pre-surgery. Plus she set up meds for surgery for extra, extra precaution (I'm a pucker) that I would not wake up sick. Oh man, what a releif to wake up without nausea!!! She put both arms up in the air rocky style, after she checked back and found out I woke up fine.

You will do great and I'm praying for you to have a smooth surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## joplin1975

I had to stay overnight too. They wanted to monitor calcium levels & they noted there was a very slight chance I could swell. In that case, they'd have to sedate & intubate. Thankfully, that didn't happen!


----------



## Alicia123

Well my kids are staying with my mom for the night. 
If I have to stay it will be fine. To be honest, I'm surprised anyone would be sent home...lol

I'm not a puker, but I might say I am anyway...lol
I do not want to puke!!


----------



## thornvhu

Yeah, I was surprised as well that they send you home so soon. But fortunately worked out for me. My parathyroids were not damaged at all and sometimes they are and that's a another whole story all together.


----------



## webster2

I stayed over night both times. First time, I was wicked nauseated. I puked everywhere. Next time, no puking!


----------



## Alicia123

sonnyjane said:


> Are you having a total? Partial? From what I understand, anyone having a total thyroidectomy must stay in the hospital overnight. Many partials must stay overnight as well. They monitored my calcium levels via blood draws every six hours - that's one of the main concerns they have and a reason they have you stay overnight, as the surgery commonly affects calcium output in your body temporarily.


Not sure what happened here. I responded earlier. My post must be lost in cyber space. I am having a partial, maybe a total. They are going to wait and see what is in there (maybe a basketball?..lol).


----------



## I DClaire

I had a total thyroidectomy on a Friday morning and ate bacon, scrambled eggs, grits and the soft middle out of a biscuit on Saturday morning, along with coffee and juice. I was so hungry! Some stuff I ate felt slightly uncomfortable when I swallowed it but I was SO hungry! :winking0001:

My parathyroids were injured during surgery which meant I had to stay in the hospital 4 days but there was no pain involved - other than blood tests every six hours to see if my calcium levels were improving...and finally they were and I went home - stopping at the kitchen counter to woof down a big muffin and a glass of cold milk before taking the first real shower I'd had in days!! I had all but lost my appetite before surgery - it returned with a vengeance!

While hospitalized, I was never served a soft foods menu. I ate fried catfish one day - the only thing I couldn't handle was a breaded chicken breast that really was overcooked. Every meal came with Jello and fabulous desserts! I've really got to hand it to whoever prepared the food I ate - it was all good!

The only time I got nauseated was the first night when I was given an injection of Demerol. I threw-up but all I had in my stomach was Tums. Tums apparently are the #1 treatment for calcium deficiency caused by damage to parathyroids. Before it was all over (before my calcium levels normalized) I consumed three bottles of Tums! I think if I saw one right now I'd upchuck!! :tongue0013:

Like others have said, I had a little trouble concentrating the first day or two after surgery. I'd read but couldn't seem to retain anything. I'd try to watch something on TV but couldn't seem to concentrate on it. I honestly didn't feel uncomfortable and never took anything else for pain. I walked my dog around the block the day I went home and have twice a day ever since.

You mentioned a drain. Mine was so small and it was removed the day after surgery. Removing it didn't hurt at all.

As surgeries go, my experience was O.K. I have no complaints whatsoever. I went home on a Tuesday and went to an out-of-state family reunion the following Sunday. I was tired at the end of the day but I had a great time..._and the food was delicious!!_


----------



## sonnyjane

I DClaire said:


> The only time I got nauseated was the first night when I was given an injection of Demerol. I threw-up but all I had in my stomach was Tums. Tums apparently are the #1 treatment for calcium deficiency caused by damage to parathyroids. Before it was all over (before my calcium levels normalized) I consumed three bottles of Tums! I think if I saw one right now I'd upchuck!! :tongue0013:


Oooh I should have gotten some Tums. They sent me home with two bottles of giant "horse pills" as I call them of Calcium. I told the nurses that I have a really hard time swallowing pills, so asked if they recommended anything else and they said I could pick up the Viactiv chews. At first I was so happy that I could have a yummy milk-chocolate chew every few hours to get the same dosage...but by day three I started hating them. I have to chew them slowly and drink lots of water after because now the taste makes me nauseous lol! I'm hoping at my appointment tomorrow they will tell me I don't need it anymore, or at least that I don't need 3,000 mg extra a day...


----------



## miguel

Calcium Citrate worked very well for me, calcium carbonate is taken after a meal, it did not work for me. When my calcium levels were low the symptoms were:

Terrible pain in the joints
depression
confusion

Be careful with big tablets after surgery.

I hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## Lovlkn

Several manufacturers sell calcium in capsules which are fairly easy to swallow


----------



## Linty

Good luck and will keep you in prayer.

I had been in hospitaal for 3 nights, shoul've been 2 but i had symptoms left from hyper that why the extra night to be monitored and get bloods done etc.

I ate the2nd day only jogurt and juices, only 3rd day some soft food like eggs and mince but had no appetite.

Didnt have any calcium probs.

Again good luck!!! hugs3


----------



## Alicia123

Well, Im headed to the hospital.
I'm so glad this will be over soon.


----------



## Octavia

Good luck! Thinking of you...


----------



## shellebean

Good luck, hang in there!


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Well, Im headed to the hospital.
> I'm so glad this will be over soon.


Thinking of you hard and sending prayers your way. By now you are probably sitting up in bed!


----------



## vdshelton

Hope all goes well! Prayers coming your way!

I'm also stealing that item suggestions for when my surgery happens, lol....straws and v-neck shirts = brilliant ideas.


----------



## Vivian

I stopped at McDonald's on my way home day of surgery and ate 10 chicken mcnuggets!! lol I was constantly hungry the first few days, thank goodness that settled down!


----------



## Alicia123

Prayers worked!
Whole thyroid was removed and one parathyroid. I feel such relief! He said it was an absolute mess. Not ruling out cancer yet. Great! Calcium and magnesium is low. Going home tomorrow and removing drain. I am so glad I did this!!!!

Bye bye butterfly...fly away...(boy I am drugged)

Thanks everyone!
Btw....got the nausea patch. Works like a charm.


----------



## joplin1975

So glad everything worked out well. Sleep well!


----------



## thornvhu

Aw...so happy all went smooth! Lol good riddance butterfly. Yes, prayers definitely work!!! Now get some much needed rest.


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Prayers worked!
> Whole thyroid was removed and one parathyroid. I feel such relief! He said it was an absolute mess. Not ruling out cancer yet. Great! Calcium and magnesium is low. Going home tomorrow and removing drain. I am so glad I did this!!!!
> 
> Bye bye butterfly...fly away...(boy I am drugged)
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Btw....got the nausea patch. Works like a charm.


So glad you're glad! And LOL at the "drugged" comment. I posted from the hospital and then read my post at home several days later and had NO recollection of what I had posted lol.


----------



## I DClaire

Vivian said:


> I stopped at McDonald's on my way home day of surgery and ate 10 chicken mcnuggets!! lol I was constantly hungry the first few days, thank goodness that settled down!


Don't 'cha love 'em!  I couldn't get enough to eat for 2-3 weeks and everything seemed ultra-flavorful. It's funny because I'd been complaining to my husband that nothing seemed to taste good to me for several months before my surgery and then, almost immediately, everything seemed intensely delicious.

My appetite has also settled down and I'm neither gaining nor losing weight but I'm trying to counsel with myself about Christmas and the fact that I very well could gain weight that would be hard to lose...so probably the easier thing would be to behave!


----------



## I DClaire

Alicia123 said:


> Prayers worked!
> Whole thyroid was removed and one parathyroid. I feel such relief! He said it was an absolute mess. Not ruling out cancer yet. Great! Calcium and magnesium is low. Going home tomorrow and removing drain. I am so glad I did this!!!!
> 
> Bye bye butterfly...fly away...(boy I am drugged)
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Btw....got the nausea patch. Works like a charm.


I quoted Vivian's reply and almost totally missed seeing this great update! Don't you feel relief??? I felt like the weight of the world had been lifted off my shoulders! My surgeon used the exact same words your's did - "it was an absolute mess!"

I certainly hope you'll get a good pathology report. I think I was told about mine 2-3 days after surgery but I didn't think to ask for a copy for probably a month.

Take care!!


----------



## Vivian

Glad to hear your surgery went well! Hoping you get a good pathology report!! Drink lots of fluids and get plenty of rest!


----------



## hmf4775

Yep-get ready to sleep and sleep and sleep.:evilgrin0029:


----------



## Alicia123

Okay....ouchy.
My neck hurts. Lots of meds. Still woking on getting levels for calcium and magnesium back to normal. How long will this take? Why would they take a parathyroid out? Hmmm.
Anxiously waiting for pathology. I asked the doctor to take it all if anything was questionable.


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Okay....ouchy.
> My neck hurts. Lots of meds. Still woking on getting levels for calcium and magnesium back to normal. How long will this take? Why would they take a parathyroid out? Hmmm.
> Anxiously waiting for pathology. I asked the doctor to take it all if anything was questionable.


When I was discharged my calcium was still really, really low, so they prescribed me 3,000 mg of calcium a day. I was still getting tingling and cramps for about five days after surgery if I forgot to take my calcium supplement at the right time, but at my follow-up appointment today the doctor said it looked like my calcium levels were looking good so just recommended I cut back to about 1,000 mg.

As far as why they took your parathyroid out, it could have been infected, or it could have just been really "tangled up". My doc said that my thyroid was really "wrapped around" my parathyroid and while they didn't take it out, he did suspect that all the digging around nearby is what caused it to shut down. It's really very common to happen during thyroid surgery I'm told.


----------



## Alicia123

Thank you Sonnyjane.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Thank you Sonnyjane.
> 
> How are you feeling these days?


Much much much better. The first five days for me were hellacious but after that, a switch just clicked and I'm really feeling well. In fact I think I'm going back to work on Monday. The first few days I thought life was miserable and questioned my decision to even have surgery because it wasn't worth it. Then it was better 

I hope you find pain meds that help. They tried several drugs but none worked for me so I did this without pain meds which made my experience much harder.


----------



## Alicia123

Im so happy you are feeling better! That is fantastic.

My incision is quite small. thought it would be bigger.
Very very sore!!!! I am Loaded with meds. Seems to be helping. Still I am so happy to have it gone. Now just wait to see if there is Cancer. Please no!

Thx. Sweet dreams.


----------



## shaciam

So glad to hear it went well! My doctor says I may go home the same day too but I'm pushing to stay at least one night.

Hope you have a quick and easy recovery!


----------



## webster2

I am so glad it is over! Rest, and drink lots of fluids!


----------



## Alicia123

shaciam said:


> So glad to hear it went well! My doctor says I may go home the same day too but I'm pushing to stay at least one night.
> 
> Hope you have a quick and easy recovery!


This has been a great experience. I would definately try for the overnight stay. I thought I would really want to be home, but I am so happy they kept me here.

Blood work in an hour, we shall see if calcium is good..i just took 100 synthroid (is this a rather high dose to start with?

Thanks for hanging with me.


----------



## Alicia123

webster2 said:


> I am so glad it is over! Rest, and drink lots of fluids!


Me too! I feel so great!
Havent been so great in the sleep department.


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Okay....ouchy.
> My neck hurts. Lots of meds. Still woking on getting levels for calcium and magnesium back to normal. How long will this take? Why would they take a parathyroid out? Hmmm.
> Anxiously waiting for pathology. I asked the doctor to take it all if anything was questionable.


Sometimes it is attached to a major blood supply on the thyroid gland so it is just best OR not easy access for removal!!

You are the "bomb"; did not expect to hear from you so soon. Enjoy your rest. God bless; you will be home soon!


----------



## Alicia123

Thanks Andros.
Im still very sore, but otherwise I feel great. 
Im sure I will hit a wall and crash (sleep).

Is 100mg of Synthroid a good starting point?
They just ran more blood work.

It feels so good to be well taken care of. This hospital is amazing. Im sure it has made all the difference in the world! It's more like a resort. Lol
Now I don't want to go home! Lol

Thx


----------



## joplin1975

Alicia123 said:


> Blood work in an hour, we shall see if calcium is good..i just took 100 synthroid (is this a rather high dose to start with?
> .


Nope, you should be ok. My surgeon likes to start folks off with 125. I'm on 100 now and am anxiously awaiting the next bump up.

Any less pain today? :hugs:


----------



## Alicia123

joplin1975 said:


> Nope, you should be ok. My surgeon likes to start folks off with 125. I'm on 100 now and am anxiously awaiting the next bump up.
> 
> Any less pain today? :hugs:


Less pain, but still on meds. The dr. said he was quite surprised once he got in there..
.4hr surgery. Well at least it validated me and my choice to get it looked at (even if no cancer is found)

Your synthroid dosage makes me feel better.
Did you have weight gain? hair loss?

Thans Ms. Joplin


----------



## joplin1975

I did gain weight, but recall that I 1) had to go hypo for RAI and 2) was started out on 50 mcgs, which was crazy low. I hate saying this out loud...but I gained 27 pounds. UGH. Anyhoo, after she bumped me up to 100 mcgs, enabling me to work out a little more and my body to kick start that metabolism, I lost around 8 or 9 pounds, to total weight gain is holding steady about ~20 pounds. I'm working hard to get the rest off.

I'm a...um, naturally hairy person.  My eyelashes thinned out a bit, but other than that, I did not experience much hair loss.

The worst part of being hypo for me was the severe muscle cramps (I'd go to put my seat belt on and get "stuck") and the deep ache-y joint pain. But, you should have a MUCH more pleasant experience being started right off on 100mcgs.


----------



## Alicia123

Joplin,
Thanks for explaining. I am guessing the Dr. is pretty confident there is no cancer because he is already medicating me. I cant wait to get the low down from the surgeon, and what he thinks. He will be stopping by later this morning. It is only 7:39am.

Btw....that is an incredible weight loss! Keep up the work. How are you doing it?? Diet, exercise?


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Thanks Andros.
> Im still very sore, but otherwise I feel great.
> Im sure I will hit a wall and crash (sleep).
> 
> Is 100mg of Synthroid a good starting point?
> They just ran more blood work.
> 
> It feels so good to be well taken care of. This hospital is amazing. Im sure it has made all the difference in the world! It's more like a resort. Lol
> Now I don't want to go home! Lol
> 
> Thx


100 mcg. is a very good starting point. Hope you feel better this morning and I am glad you are getting the creme d'la creme of patient care!


----------



## joplin1975

Alicia123 said:


> Joplin,
> Thanks for explaining. I am guessing the Dr. is pretty confident there is no cancer because he is already medicating me. I cant wait to get the low down from the surgeon, and what he thinks. He will be stopping by later this morning. It is only 7:39am.
> 
> Btw....that is an incredible weight loss! Keep up the work. How are you doing it?? Diet, exercise?


Some people (*Octavia*, maybe??) go on meds after surgery and then go off them later on once it's confirmed that RAI is needed...Since we knew mine was kinda nasty before surgery, there was no reason to start anything. In short, it's different for everyone (sick of hearing that yet???  )

I honestly think the first 4 or so pounds was all water weight. I was seriously bloated. I looked like a balloon on legs. The other four or so is diet and exercise, but whooooooooooooo boy, do I have a long way to go. We're going to Mexico in January and I think the beach time will not be pretty, but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Alicia123

Home sweet home!

The doctor said whom ever has been reading the ultrasounds was way off.
There was a solitary nodule on one side. Then two on the other side as well. However...there were over 30 nodules. Each and everyone of them will be tested. He said even though there were many clusters, there is still a good chance that cancer will be found. However, additional treatment would not be necessary (depending on type of cancer).

Also, he took out one parathyroid because it was consumed by the largest nodule. After cleaning it, he implanted it behind my neck muscle. He is really a fabulous doctor.

Next week we will find out the pathology report.

Is it possible to be feeling better already? Colors are brighter and I just feel at peace (i swear it is not the drugs talking. .lol)

tgif!!!!


----------



## angel1976

30 nodules can be follicular clusters typical for Hashimoto's (called swiss cheese pattern)they are not really visible on ultrasound ; there is a slight chance of finding mictrocarcinoma(s) 1 or 2 mm (not cm) size outside of the largest nodules, about 10 to 15 % chance


----------



## Alicia123

I am glad it is out. It needed to be removed and I feel really great about my decision. I hope the medication does not take too long to get right.

Here is day two of my incision. Isn't it lovely. lol










I will keep everyone posted on the recovery process. I wish I could throw a party for all of my Thyroid family. lol

Have a great weekend.


----------



## sonnyjane

Wow your incision is so small!!! That's like half the size of mine!

ETA: Here is a pic: http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2233130070067935756DDQliT


----------



## Alicia123

I thought mine was quite small. I have a hole on the right where the drain was placed, but other than that, I am very pleased. Your incision is healing very very nicely. arty0049:

I am hoping since there were so many nodules found, it will be benign explode
Crossing fingers. I cannot wait to get that report.

Do you take synthroid? If so, how is it working for you. The doctor told me to take it without food first thing next to the morning. It will give a burst of energy after you first take it. I am anxious to see if that happens.

They also told me to go off my blood pressure meds (my pulse was too low). My blood pressure med controls my blood pressure and heart rate. Not sure if this is wise or not. I will give it a try for a while. I can always start it up again if I need the bp medicine again. .

I know I have a long road ahead of me, but I must say WHY DIDN'T I DO THIS SOONER!!!! :jumping0047:

Thanks again everyone. It feels good to be home, even though I am sleeping in a lazyboy reclining chair. My body is soooo sore. Anyone else have this feeling? I feel like I have ran a marathon. My back, neck and arms are so sore.

hugs6 Weekend!! YEAH!!


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Do you take synthroid? If so, how is it working for you. The doctor told me to take it without food first thing next to the morning. It will give a burst of energy after you first take it. I am anxious to see if that happens.
> 
> ....
> 
> It feels good to be home, even though I am sleeping in a lazyboy reclining chair. My body is soooo sore. Anyone else have this feeling? I feel like I have ran a marathon. My back, neck and arms are so sore.


I'm not on Synthroid yet, though I probably will be eventually. Right now I am on Cytomel - 25mcg twice a day - also has to be taken on an empty stomach. Honestly I know nothing about the hormone meds at this point. I have an appointment with my endo on Dec. 22nd to kind of discuss medications, but I have to have Radioactive Iodine treatment in a few weeks. To do that, I will have to be off medication, but we don't have a date for that yet, so in the meantime they just told me to stay on this generic dosage of Cytomel. I honestly couldn't tell you if it works or not. I was never hypo before, but I am used to being really tired and sore after 8 hours of manual labor at work, and I wouldn't say I feel any worse than that?

As far as the soreness, um, YES I can completely relate. Getting into a comfortable sleeping position was tough, and I would sit in bed with a heating pad on my back and shoulders during the first few days. Also hot baths felt GREAT for my aching muscles, I was just careful not to get my incision too wet.


----------



## Alicia123

My body is slowly getting worse. I wonder if it has something to do with the morphine wearing off. They gave me so much of it! I may need to take another vicodin. I am trying to get comfy to sleep. Lol

I am soooo very sore. Lol


----------



## shaciam

I have not had my thyroid surgery yet but I have a pretty extensive surgical past. A lot of times the excessive body ache has to do with what they put your body through in the ER. Even shifting you from the table to the cart. They are anything but gentle with you.

Your incision is amazing! My doctor told me that my incision will be about 4 inches and I will have to have the drain for anywhere between 24 to 48 hours after surgery.

On a last note. I already take synthroid 75mcg daily for hypo and had a really hard time taking it first thing in the morning. When I took it in the morning on an empty stomach I became beyond hungry 20 minutes later. Problem with that was no matter how much I ate I still felt hungry. So now I have to make sure I've had nothing to eat for at least 2 hours and take it before I go to bed.


----------



## Alicia123

Thanks everyone.
I finally got some rest. Im still very very sore. 
My incision is even better today, however I feel like I have whiplash..lol
No tingling yet. I was instructed to take nine tums every day. Hopefully my magnesium stays up.
Anything I should eat to help with magnesium, and calcium?


----------



## Alicia123

Hello everyone. Just checking in. I have been trying to adjust. My incision is still great 

I went for my follow up. Of course it might as well have been benign. There was a small "bit" of follicular cancer. Tiny, no treatment. No lymph nodes. No worries. I am glad it's out. I go for blood work in four weeks.

Synthroid rocks! Lol. I have felt incredible for the past two days. My memory is off, and i'm a bit spacey, for lack of a better term. Anyone experience this? I feel....different. I'm not complaining, I just feel different. I am happier, I have good energy. Just feeling like a blonde..lol (just kidding ~please dont take offense)

Im back on my blood pressure meds, and that has been resolved. My weight has stabilized...still a few pounds (10) up. Dr. said when we get bloodwork results, he will make sure I dont gain anymore weight and adjust my meds as needed.

I would love to hear from others on thier experiences with levo/synthroid. And anything I need to watch for with follicular cancer? Thx:rolleyes:


----------



## sonnyjane

Alicia123 said:


> Synthroid rocks! Lol. I have felt incredible for the past two days. My memory is off, and i'm a bit spacey, for lack of a better term. Anyone experience this? I feel....different. I'm not complaining, I just feel different. I am happier, I have good energy. Just feeling like a blonde..lol (just kidding ~please dont take offense)


I'm so glad you're feeling better! I'm not on Synthroid yet, just a generic dosage of Cytomel. I have an appointment with an Endo on Thursday, so hopefully then we'll start the road toward getting a proper dosage. In the meantime, yes, I also am feeling a little spacey. I have never made so many typos in my life, and sometimes I say the complete opposite words of those that I intended. My hair is also practically jumping out of my head  I lose handfuls at a time. That's the depressing part. Other than that I feel pretty normal. I've luckily not gained any weight from what I was before surgery, but at the rate I'm eating holiday cookies, I don't anticipate it to stay that way for long :-/


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Hello everyone. Just checking in. I have been trying to adjust. My incision is still great
> 
> I went for my follow up. Of course it might as well have been benign. There was a small "bit" of follicular cancer. Tiny, no treatment. No lymph nodes. No worries. I am glad it's out. I go for blood work in four weeks.
> 
> Synthroid rocks! Lol. I have felt incredible for the past two days. My memory is off, and i'm a bit spacey, for lack of a better term. Anyone experience this? I feel....different. I'm not complaining, I just feel different. I am happier, I have good energy. Just feeling like a blonde..lol (just kidding ~please dont take offense)
> 
> Im back on my blood pressure meds, and that has been resolved. My weight has stabilized...still a few pounds (10) up. Dr. said when we get bloodwork results, he will make sure I dont gain anymore weight and adjust my meds as needed.
> 
> I would love to hear from others on thier experiences with levo/synthroid. And anything I need to watch for with follicular cancer? Thx:rolleyes:


You sound great!! Many do quite well on Synthroid and I am glad that you are one of them.

What dose are you on?


----------



## angel1976

There is no such thing as a "tiny bit of follicular cancer"! (it dies NOT make microcarcinomas, like papillary cancer); the follicular cancer is diagnosed when atypical cells are froming tissues that invades thyroid capsule (this is why it is so difficult to diagnose.)
You most likely were having atypical follicular cells, which may or may not form the follicular neoplasm that may or may not be cancerous. Due to unperdicatbility of that process the surgery was perfomed. The follicular cancer is not diagnosed just by looking on the cells.


----------



## Alicia123

Thx everyone.

I am on 100mg of synthroid. I dont quite understand the follicular cancer part. I am getting a copy of the pathology report. I was just repeating what the NP told me. Im just glad it is gone gone gone.


----------

